# Converting 2 semi-detached houses into 1



## peelabee

Hi,  
Does anyone know if there would be planning issues with converting two semis into one single house?  We are thinking about buying neighbours house and wonder if anyone has done this or knows if it would have more cons than pros?  Also, would it be a humungous job? We would want it to be fully incorporated (as in - not obviously two mirror image houses with dividing wall removed!) 

Many thanks
Peelabee


----------



## onq

More than likely it will probably require planning permission.
That simple sentence could lead to a process that might become a lot of trouble or else be plain sailing.

AFAICR, only houses that were originally in one ownership and then sub-divided can be put back into one ownership can be considered exempted development.
That doesn't seem to apply in your case.

As long as it doesn't contravene some obscure provision in a development plan the issue of joining per se should be a formality since there is no nett additional development occurring - it just needs permission.
Bedspaces, parking spaces, open space are all as catered for in the development plan.

However, the real issue with planning may well be the look of the house as you attempt to generate a convincing and useful entrance.
Not much of a problem if the entrances are together on the party wall, it becomes a different kettle of fish of they are on opposite sides of the semi-detached pair.

While the entrance is easier if the existing ones are side by side, the potential to create really big rooms is better if the entrances are at either end.
The trouble with making "two into one" big rooms is that they can make the ceiling look too low it if it a normal ceiling height to begin with. 

There are pros and cons depending on the location of the front door, but that's for discussions with your architect on foot of a developed brief.

Then you need a meeting with the planning officer for the area to see if it will fly.
You may need a survey done and a full set of planning drawings before the planner will hold a Section 247 meeting with you.
Long before you get there you could just ring him/her up and ask fro comment on your proposal.

FWIW

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon    as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be    taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in    Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at    hand.


----------



## peelabee

Thanks for that ONQ.  Front doors, stairs and kitchens are side by side.  Usually the driveways would be too but we are in a corner house so our driveway is centred in our garden but all other houses in the estate have their driveways side by side.  One other question if i may - would an architect entertain us at this stage re drawing up a plan for what is only at this stage a possibility?

Thanks again
Peelabee


----------



## onq

peelabee said:


> Thanks for that ONQ.  Front doors, stairs and kitchens are side by side.  Usually the driveways would be too but we are in a corner house so our driveway is centred in our garden but all other houses in the estate have their driveways side by side.  One other question if i may - would an architect entertain us at this stage re drawing up a plan for what is only at this stage a possibility?
> 
> Thanks again
> Peelabee



Drawing up dreams and possibilities are what we do for a living. 

Plus this sounds like an interesting project, not a simple extension and full of possibilities, exactly the sort of challenge that designers like to get their teeth into.

For a couple of hundred quid an architect would call out, sit down with  you and discuss your needs and draw sketch plans for an afternoon.

As long as you make a good cup of tea.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon     as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be     taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in     Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at     hand. 		[broken link removed]


----------



## peelabee

ONQ,  That's brilliant, thanks a mil.  Might even break out and make buns too!
Peelabee


----------



## Muttley

*Can you give an update???*

Hi there, I know this is an old post but I wondered if you ever went for buying next door and knocking through - we might be in a similar position and would like to do the same.
We love our house and location but it's just a bit small so sounds ideal if we can get next door at a good price (currently very dilapidated and tenant just passed away)
Let me know how you got on with your research/pland/work etc please!!
thank you


----------



## Sue Ellen

Hi  Muttley,

Welcome to AAM.

The original poster has not posted to AAM since 2011 so you may not get a reply from them.

There was also an older thread on AAM here on this subject.


----------



## Muttley

Thank you for letting me know.  I'm finding it very difficult to find anyone who's sucessfuly done this just lots o fpeople considering it!


----------



## Bronte

Muttley said:


> Thank you for letting me know. I'm finding it very difficult to find anyone who's sucessfuly done this just lots o fpeople considering it!


 

Why don't you have a chat with the local planners on your options.  After that you should hire someone (architect/engineer) to get your planning permission if needed.


----------



## threebedsemi

This development does require planning permission.

You should also have a chat with your bank if you are looking for finance for this, or have an existing mortgage, as it may be the case that you will devalue both properties by merging them and this may be an issue.

You will probably have to carry out considerable works to your existing house, as well as to the adjoining property, in order to form one workable house. 
Have an early chat with an Architect as the design possibilities may not work as well as you hope, and it might well work out cheaper to simply extend your own house (i.e. do you actually need twice the space you currently have? etc....) 

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## peelabee

Hi Muttley,

We didn't go with converting the two houses in the end.  We actually realised that we didn't want that size of house!  It would have been too big for the plot.  We ended up remodelling the interior of the house - knocking some walls down, moving doors etc and it is certainally working better for us now.  
Good luck with your plans
Peelabee


----------



## Alidee

Dermot Bannon programme last year on Rte featured people who converted two houses into one in Dundalk. Might be worth searching archives or asking on boards.ie if anyone has it recorded


----------



## Muttley

All an update for you - we've had a local architect sketch up some plans in readiness for the housing associations decision, we can't really proceed much further until we know they want to sell.  we might be in need of some financial advice if this comes off as our mortgage company have indicated they would not load to us to convert.  Estate agent thinks its a good idea if we plan to stay a while as we have great location and schools etc.
I may contact planning for some initial advice thoug from readin up I believe that permission is only required to split back into two rather than converting into one - I will check this out first tho!
Thanks for your help


----------



## threebedsemi

Muttley
As noted in my previous post, you require planning permission to combine two houses into one, there is no specific exemption from planning permission in this regard.

You do not need permission to return a property which was once a single house back into a single house (i.e. when removing bedsits or other subdivisions), but this isnt the case here.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------

